# Bad weather for California need prayers



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We are going to be hit with heavy rain and winds on Wednesday night and Thursday. We are going to be on warnings of down power lines, tree's, flooding and 60+ mph winds, pray all the animals and everyone will be safe.

If you do not see me on TGS for a while, we may of lost power. I pray, we don't but, with bad weather such as that, they say it is likely.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know, Pam.:hug:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

"Abba -- we ask Your protection to be over this family's farm, their animals and their property. Thank you for the rain -- it is needed so much! But we ask for a gentle, soaking rain rather than an angry, destructive storm! Keep the animals and people in peace through this process, and bring them through to the glory of Your Son, Yeshua. Amen"


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know! We will be praying for protection for you, your animals and property and the same for your fellow Californians. :hug: ray: We're getting heavy rain and wind here in WA today... but nothing serious.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your welcome, needed to let everyone know in case I can't get on TGS. ;-)

Thank you everyone for your beautiful and very thoughtful prayers, will let you know how everything goes and pray to have good news and not any bad. 
Thank you so much. :grouphug:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Pam, we will send out positive thoughts and prayers that all will be safe for you and yours. Please keep us posted when you can. I pray it is not as severe as they are predicting.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh no. I hope you don't get what they are predicting.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Same here, in fact the rain just started. The winds are supposed to start somewhere around 1 am. Got everything as secure as can be done. 
They're not saying much about what to expect yet.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Stay safe you guys!! 
We've got lots of rain and wind here too.. My poor does are flooded... They are all stuck inside to stay dry and not have to take the swimmers out...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

I just heard that 60mph winds, lots of rain/flooding and power outages are to be expected here on Thursday. So sounds like quite a few areas will all be in the same boat.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I am totally looking forward to this actually lol I'll take rain any way I can get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It's coming down like crazy out there. Only one leak in the roof so far :thumbup:


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Thanks for letting us know! We will be praying for protection for you, your animals and property and the same for your fellow Californians. :hug: ray: We're getting heavy rain and wind here in WA today... but nothing serious.


Speak for yourself - we were out for most of the day, supposed to have multiple cells coming through for the next few days :/ At least the goats haven't tested the hot wire, lol!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Stay safe and dry!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh wow, a lot more area's are getting hit hard then. 

Prayers for all, not just California, but to anyone who is being hit hard by mother nature . Stay safe. :hug:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Crossroads Boers said:


> I just heard that 60mph winds, lots of rain/flooding and power outages are to be expected here on Thursday. So sounds like quite a few areas will all be in the same boat.


 "Same boat." Bad bad pun Victoria. Hehe.

Back in the dark ages when first raising goats I had to evacuate from their barn because of knee high to goats water. We had a wonderful huge high front porch.
There were only a few but I learned real quick to bring out babies first THEN go back & get dam, otherwise she will practically swim back to be with them.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Lol that's right the west cost could be shipping goats by boat one day  I'm on a big hill so you guys have fun with that lol


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Praying! It hasn't been too bad here, but the winds have started and it is supposed to get nasty. Odd thing though its like 63 degrees in November... Weird!! Praying that everyone and their goats & friends stays safe...


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Lol... whoops.  

That's quite a story Nancy! Glad that has only happened once! 

Very funny Jessica! We live on a big hill too.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We are now high on a hill but it taught me that you always bring babies out first in any situation. Usually Mama will follow you carrying her newborns, even without a lead.:wink:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

nancy d said:


> We are now high on a hill but it taught me that you always bring babies out first in any situation. Usually Mama will follow you carrying her newborns, even without a lead.:wink:


I have my kids old bathtub, the infant ones although you could use a laundry basket, with a rope tied off to it and I put my kids in there when they are new born and dragged them to another pen and mama would follow right along cause she could always see them lol

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What are they trying to do to me? They just added 10 mph to the wind warning... :lol:

* WINDS: FOR COAST RANGE COMMUNITIES...SOUTHERLY WIND GUSTS OF 50
TO 60 MPH. FOR THE HIGHER TERRAIN...SOUTHERLY WIND GUSTS OF 60
TO 75 MPH. FOR THURSDAY...WIND GUSTS TO 70 MPH FOR COAST RANGE
COMMUNITIES AND 80 MPH FOR HIGHER TERRAIN APPEAR POSSIBLE.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Holy cow, stay safe, that is scary stuff with all the rain and already saturated ground.
We have that as well.
Our wind is going pretty good now and the rain has started. 
The worse they say is yet to come.
I pray, we aren't going to be Dorthy in the house as everything flies by.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

It's supposed to get bad here too... I'll be praying that everyone stays safe!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, that's awful...hope all make it through well. :hug:


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Pictures from this afternoon during a break in the rain. Dexter's bath tub looks lonely out there.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh wow , Pam , Jill , everyone who is going to be affected by the terrible weather , please stay safe :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

I will be praying for all of you guys ! God Bless !

If you guys ever need anything , please don't hesitate to ask !


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

We got to move our bucks today - their pen is by the creek, at the bottom of a steep hill... I'm hoping the goats have the sense to stay in their barn during the storm :roll:

At least school is cancelled. That was going to be a long drive in the morning...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

janecb said:


> We got to move our bucks today - their pen is by the creek, at the bottom of a steep hill... I'm hoping the goats have the sense to stay in their barn during the storm :roll:
> 
> At least school is cancelled. That was going to be a long drive in the morning...


So scary ! I think they will , my goats won't go out in rain or snow unless i drop a bag of grain in front of them , and even then some don't see that as a good enough reason to come out !

Praying for all of you guys !


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

goathiker said:


> Pictures from this afternoon during a break in the rain. Dexter's bath tub looks lonely out there.


Yikes!! I'm so glad it doesn't look like that here, hoping it doesn't....


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Up to 90 mph now, can we reach 100? After all the build up it will probably fizzle out into kite flying weather. We have plenty of feed stocked up in case the roads get blocked. The rest of the weak and diseased trees were removed last summer so, we should be good. 

* WINDS: SOUTHERLY WIND GUSTS OF 75 TO 85 MPH...EXPECT 80 TO 90
MPH OVER THE HIGHER COAST RANGE TERRAIN.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Holy poop ! Sounds like you took care of business with the trees and all. Sit tight and ride it out Jill. Prayers sent !


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

My place looks like that! Only gusting to 75 mph though, not 90. Bleh!


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

I'm holding my breath for all of y'all. Not that it will do any good....but I sure will be glad...no relieved, to hear all of y'all are okay. ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:

My Son-In-Law is working in Richland WA. Not sure what's it's like in that area but we haven't heard from him since earlier today. Trying not to worry but its usual for him. I'm sure he would not appreciate me saying this....but he does not handle storms very well... at all. Bless his heart....he is a Veteran trying to recover from PTSD. I've known him since he was 6 years old. He's like one of my kids and I just worry. :tears:

To all that are dealing with this bad weather... We love ya! Check in as often as you can. :grouphug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hows everyone today ? Please check in if you can ….


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Still here, but the eye of the storm is not here yet. We are OK for now. Thanks for all the prayers, very appreciated.

Those winds are horrible goathiker, stay safe and everyone else in it's path.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

I'm in northern ca, near Sacramento, so far the wind isn't too bad, the rain hasn't gotten out of hand either.

My little goats would rather brave the wind/ rain and eat the grass , then be in the barn and eat alfalfa


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I'm right in the SF bay area, in the red shaded area, but so far nothing's horrible. Just pouring rain... straight down, since theres's no wind yet.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Well, I'm still waiting for things to happen here... It rained but we are used to that... They say it will be bad this afternoon... Glad to hear you guys are all well... Hoping and praying for the best for all


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Golly guys, I just found out abou this weather. I have been sick with the flu and haven't watched any news. So sorry to hear that this is going on. I will be praying for you all and watching for updates. Stay safe and remember to rob the kids toys for batteries if needed!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Incoming 11:45am :lol:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hunker down Jill ! :shocked:


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

That sounds like some seriously scary weather. Prayers for everyone effected by it!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Well, we are really glad the DH spent most of Tuesday moving 40 bales of hay inside. The tarp would have blown off for sure.
The goats are high and dry and know where to go, so do the chickens and rabbits. It's the idiot turkeys who have to be locked up. They have a nifty shed with roosts and a heat lamp. But if they are outside when a storm hits they all huddle under the outside feeder and get soaked. Probably bothers me more than it does them.:shocked:
Our wind has let up but it is rain, rain, rain and I just heard thunder. I hope we do not lose power as I have a goat stew in the Crockpot.
Best of thoughts going out to all who are experiencing this weather. We are thinking maybe a houseboat would have been better than a motorhome.:slapfloor:
Please have a thought for my son and DIL in Ukiah. They may be floating away by now.


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

On 280 near 101.. Looks like the rain is starting to back up


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my , thats horrible ! Safe travels !


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Luvmyherd if I recall your not very far from me so maybe rain will hit here soon, I hope. All we've had is some sprinkles, some good wind this morning but nothing crazy. If we do get the rain they are talking it's sure going to be ugly with all the fires we have had  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

There have already been road closures due to mudslides. Really scary. We just went out while there was a lull and the barnyard is a mess. And it is supposed to rain really hard for about 4 hours starting around 7. I am sure happy all of the critters have enclosures. A whole bunch of baby bunnies came out. I am afraid their burrows are flooded so we gave them a bunch of hay to bury themselves in in their indoor space.
Two of our grandchildren have a Christmas concert in town tonight but we are bowing out. :sad:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Zzpygmies said:


> View attachment 83347
> 
> 
> On 280 near 101.. Looks like the rain is starting to back up


 YIKES!

So far just a lot of rain today, winds are suppose to start anytime now.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Stay Safe.......!!! sounds like a Texas size storm!!!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Don't worry Nancy, the wind gusts weren't bad. It's over here now. The few good gusts were isolated and did little more than blow old siding and aluminum cans around the yard. A bit of picking up is all the damage there was. CA got the worst of it this time.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

we are getting hit with the high winds right now in the vancouver, WA area. At least the rain has let up but boy is blowing out there.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

The wind is picking up here, not too bad yet though... A bad mudslide happened in the canyon below though..., hopefully our property is intact...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

We have a nice dust storm going on but that's about it  I said it was ok for high winds AND rain, not just wind 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Zzpygmies said:


> I'm in northern ca, near Sacramento, so far the wind isn't too bad, the rain hasn't gotten out of hand either.
> 
> My little goats would rather brave the wind/ rain and eat the grass , then be in the barn and eat alfalfa


Howdy, neighbor! My Nigies are holed up in their dogloos -- they don't like the rain at all. All-in-all, though, it has not been bad. Last week had more street flooding. People were more prepared for this.


----------



## janecb (Sep 23, 2014)

I think Sonoma's through the worst of it... the creek next to our pens came within an inch of flooding, to the point where we had everything ready for evacuation. It went down really quickly, though. My friend, who lives 10 minutes away, couldn't leave her house, except by kayak (I got a lot of pictures of her kayaking into town, while I was warm inside by the fire!)


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oh wow Janecb...


----------



## Zzpygmies (Oct 31, 2014)

glndg said:


> Howdy, neighbor! My Nigies are holed up in their dogloos -- they don't like the rain at all. All-in-all, though, it has not been bad. Last week had more street flooding. People were more prepared for this.


As soon as the wind died and the real rain started, my pygmies finally ran inside.. I think with the wind, they were running tree to tree eating up all the falling oak leaves. 

I agree, everyone was really prepared for this storm


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

We made it through. Thank you for all your prayers, it worked, no one was hurt.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

We made it through too... It wasn't as bad as they predicted in my neck of the woods though... Hopefully everyone else is safe and sound


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

All we have now is lots and lots of mud!!!! The goats act very resentful when I make them wait outside until I am finished filling the mangers. I let the turkeys out for a few hours today and sure enough, as soon as it started to rain again, they huddled under the feeder. I had to go chase them inside. We are sure happy we got all of that hay moved inside. We already have green shoots coming up in the pasture that was totally brown.
Thank goodness you all made it through as well.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So far we only got 2" so far still raining and they are predicting another 1" by tonight (as of 2 hours ago) I totally had flash backs of being 16 in my Toyota pickup playing in the mud for fun but instead I am 30 with a quad praying I would make it up the hill to feed everyone lol now to let everything get green 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Glad everyone is doing OK.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Glad your all doing OK , what a scary storm !


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

You all got off easy...3 inches of rain Wednesday, Thursday we had wind so high it ripped the barn door off the frame - right out of the 2x4. Just got power back. No idea what the wind speed was but I could barely stay upright while I was feeding, and that was BEFORE it took the door down.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Hope everyone is ok after all this crazy weather. We have been lucky here lately on the Eastern side but sending best wishes and prayer for those of you out in the Western states.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

We've had 4 days of pretty steady rain on top of the 18 inches of frozen snow. Lots of wind. Snow and rain again today. My barn is flooding. I could raise trout and ducks in my basement. The goats refuse to leave the barn except for the occasional foray out when the rain stops. I have branches down and lots and lots of ice. Horses have knee deep mud right outside their stalls. Snow and rain again today. The next few days the day time temps will be high 30's and low 40's, so we will have more melting with icinig up over night.

The weather all over this country has gone haywire!

Glad everyone made out alright. Scarey stuff.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> You all got off easy...3 inches of rain Wednesday, Thursday we had wind so high it ripped the barn door off the frame - right out of the 2x4. Just got power back. No idea what the wind speed was but I could barely stay upright while I was feeding, and that was BEFORE it took the door down.


Holy cow ! I hope thats all the damage you had , like its not enough , i know 
How scary ! Hope your doing ok :hug:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

lottsagoats1 said:


> We've had 4 days of pretty steady rain on top of the 18 inches of frozen snow. Lots of wind. Snow and rain again today. My barn is flooding. I could raise trout and ducks in my basement. The goats refuse to leave the barn except for the occasional foray out when the rain stops. I have branches down and lots and lots of ice. Horses have knee deep mud right outside their stalls. Snow and rain again today. The next few days the day time temps will be high 30's and low 40's, so we will have more melting with icinig up over night.
> 
> The weather all over this country has gone haywire!
> 
> Glad everyone made out alright. Scarey stuff.


That is just crazy ! You sure got it bad there lottsagoat1 ! 
Prayers things get better for you and your farm quickly :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wild Hearts Ranch said:


> You all got off easy...3 inches of rain Wednesday, Thursday we had wind so high it ripped the barn door off the frame - right out of the 2x4. Just got power back. No idea what the wind speed was but I could barely stay upright while I was feeding, and that was BEFORE it took the door down.


Wow, that is very powerful, glad you and everyone is OK.


----------

